# kubota hydrolic fluid



## smurph (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a kubota m9000, a "friend" borrowed my tractor and trying to be helpful, added super "s" hydraulic fluid. It requires a sythetic fluid I purchase (extorted) from Kubota. He said about a gallon was added. Do I need to drain and replace all of the fluid, am I risking damage to operate it as is?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It will be fine. The m9000 I believe can run regular UDT. Only the hydrostatics are super fussy about fluid.

In Canada they have a premium udt made by another company that Kubota specs for cold weather operation. I've run the premium Agco fluid in my Kubota for years.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Local Kubota dealer told me to use Super UDT if the tractor has a hydraulic shuttle,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you'll find they always recommend super udt if you ask. It has better low temp performance.

UDT is fully compatible with Super UDT and is also approved for wet clutches, wet brakes etc. Its Kubota's version of universal tractor fluid.

A little shot of off brand universal oil mixed into 10 gallons of SUDT isn't gonna hurt anything.

Again, if you check your manual, the M9000 calls for UDT minimum. The SUDT just makes your shuttle smoother sooner during oil warm up. Its great oil that stays thinner at low temperatures, makes shifting nice in the winter before the transmission warms up etc but not required.

Don't use a straight non-friction modified oil like 32 or 68 in it, the wet clutches won't work right.



NewBerlinBaler said:


> Local Kubota dealer told me to use Super UDT if the tractor has an hydraulic shuttle,


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Local Kubota dealer told me to use Super UDT if the tractor has a hydraulic shuttle,


Same here...my shuttle is not hydraulic and told me UDT would be just fine. Then they went to get me 15 gallons and found they were out...sold me super UDT at reg UDT price.

Mark


----------



## smurph (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate having someone to talk to besides my local kubota dealership. They are great but not sure they have my best interests in mind.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was at a maintenance seminar at the John Deere dealer and there was a Deere factory rep talking a couple years back, who said Deere was dead set against synthetic hydraulic fluids conventional fluids will get mixed in when you are switching equipment between tractor and tractor. Unless you have strict control over that, he said some synthetic hydraulic fluids were not compatible with some conventional hydraulic fluids and could cause problems.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If I had a hydraulic system filled with synthetic oil I would probably get Super S mad if somebody dumped a gallon of super s in it,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I run synthetic in one of my tractors, it always get contaminated from implements. A big cylinder dumps almost a gallon into it.



endrow said:


> If I had a hydraulic system filled with synthetic oil I would probably get Super S mad if somebody dumped a gallon of super s in it,


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I love my David Brown made Case! Everything takes good ole 15w40! Engine,tranny/hydralics and power steering. Only the final drives get 80-90 . Makes things easy. 
My dad runs the universal hy-trans stuff in his NH and rarely do we ever swap implements any more. 
But I could and have seen what happens when you cross contaminate synthetics with conventional... it aint pretty..pumps get ruined valves get scored... and filters full of goopy chicken-fat like smeg... 
Make sure your synthetic oils are not silicone based... or poly-what ever the hell they call it .. this is the stuff that goops up.. most synthetics are blended with conventional oil so its not the end of the world. Its them fancy pantsed cvt things that run that crap..


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The super udt is fully compatible with regular udt.


----------



## bulldogger (May 31, 2015)

I use this fluid in my m9540 it is from a chevron dealer in town.


----------

